# Timeframe?



## gssteve (Mar 26, 2013)

I know there is no definite answer for this but people who went NC or LC w/ kids, and did the 180 and reconciliation was successful how long did it take. I know it isnt a short process cause hey, it took a while to get here...


----------



## mjedw1 (Jan 22, 2013)

gssteve said:


> I know there is no definite answer for this but people who went NC or LC w/ kids, and did the 180 and reconciliation was successful how long did it take. I know it isnt a short process cause hey, it took a while to get here...


Been three months so far and every time I think we're getting closer I will find myself having to take two steps back again.

It will take a lot of patience, love and understanding on your behalf. I have found myself making the biggest breakthroughs recently by recognizing I don't need my wife to love me but it is now clear to me why I love her, and therefore why I want her to love me.

GOod luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Many say 2-5 years for it to stop affecting your everyday. No end in sight for me, though i'm only 3 months into 'true r'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gssteve said:


> I know there is no definite answer for this but people who went NC or LC w/ kids, and did the 180 and reconciliation was successful how long did it take. I know it isnt a short process cause hey, it took a while to get here...


Get the book "Surviving An Affair" by Dr. Harley. It will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Its best to not think about time at all, that just puts more pressure on you and your spouse. Issues in a marriage dont happen overnight, so issues being resolved can take a while. 

Its honestly just best to work on yourself, I know, probably tired of reading that. Wiser words cannot be spoken, something you did helped the situation along in the first place, find those reasons and get dealing with them. Not only that expand on them, enforce them into a new lifestyle, not a temp fix to attempt to win your spouse back. Make sure you get into some IC and get some tools to deal with all the issues. Don't sit and wait for answers, make your own answers. I hate to say it but a calendar doenst fix it or make it better.

Good luck


----------

